# DVD Probleme



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit... 

Soeben hat mich die Ausgabe 08/14 erreicht und ich habe versucht, mir den Inhalt der Heft-DVD anzusehen.

Bereits die letzte Heft-DVD machte da arge Schwierigkeiten bei mir, nicht dass sie nicht lesbar wäre (entsprechend hilft auch ein einfacher Ersatz nicht) sondern folgendes passiert:

Das Laufwerk braucht nach Einlegen des Datenträgers schon etwa 5 Minuten um überhaupt den Inhalt des Hauptordners anzuzeigen, sprich das Laufwerk liest sich tot für ein paar wenige MB. Der Versuch, die Redaktionsvideos zu kopieren scheitert daran dass es erstens wieder 5 Minuten dauert den Ordner Videos zu öffnen und spätestens nach extrem langsamen kopieren der zweiten Datei der gesamte PC nicht mehr reagiert/der explorer abstürzt bis ich die DVD wieder aus dem Laufwerk nehme (dann geht wieder alles).

Im PC meiner Lebensgefährtin das gleiche Problem mit beiden DVDs (07 und 08/14). Bin ich der einzige dessen Laufwerk durchdreht beim Versuch die DVD zu lesen? 

Gruß, Alki


----------



## Maqama (28. Juni 2014)

Habe auch das Problem.
Das Laufwerk braucht gefühlt eine Ewigkeit die DVD überhaupt einzulesen.
Dazu macht es Geräusche als ob es gleich kaputt geht, und das von einem teuren Bluray Brenner, welcher sonst sehr leise ist.

Wenn das die DVD mal geladen wurde, und ich die Siedler installieren möchte, friert mein PC bei dem Versuch komplett ein.
Finde das schon etwas schade, das die DVD´s wohl von so geringer Qualität sind.
Ein Einzelfall scheint es ja nicht zu sein....


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update: Bei einem Freund läuft exakt die gleiche DVD absolut tadellos, sprich in 5 Sekunden geladen und sonst wie gewohnt. Es scheint also irgendwie mit den Laufwerken zusammenzuhängen? 
(Meins issn ASUS DRW-243ST)


----------



## Maqama (29. Juni 2014)

Die genaue Bezeichnung von meinen habe ich nicht da.
Es ist ein Samsung BluRay Player.
Ich glaube nicht dass es an den Laufwerken liegt.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2014)

Andere CD/DVDs lesen die Laufwerke aber noch anständig?
verstaubt, verdreckt, einfach alt?


Maqama schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es an den Laufwerken liegt.


 Wenn seine DVD ja in einem anderen Laufwerk vernünftig lesbar ist, dann liegt es wohl nicht nur an der DVD.

OT aber ich habe letzte Woche mein 2,5 Jahre altes _Samsung_ BD ROM Laufwerk entsorgt da es nix mehr lesen wollte - oder nur nach unzähligen Versuchen und mit fiesem Krach. CD oder DVD, gekauft oder selbstgebastelt - egal.
Das Ding lief insgesamt keine 20 Stunden.  Optische Medien oder eher die Laufwerke sind eh


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2014)

Habe ein LG BluRay Laufwerk und bei mir läuft die DVD samt Videos ohne Probleme, auch bei den vorrigen Ausgaben.
Ob die Vollversion (Siedler) funktioniert kann/will ich allerdings nicht testen, da ich hauptsächlich Linux nutze.


----------



## Maqama (29. Juni 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Andere CD/DVDs lesen die Laufwerke aber noch anständig?
> verstaubt, verdreckt, einfach alt?
> 
> Wenn seine DVD ja in einem anderen Laufwerk vernünftig lesbar ist, dann liegt es wohl nicht nur an der DVD.
> ...


 
Ich gucke 3-4Mal in Monat ne BluRay damit, es gab noch nie Probleme.
Habe die DVD gerade mal in ein ASUS Laufwerk in einem anderen PC probiert, da klappte es.

Da aber alle anderen DVD´s und Blurays in meinem Laufwerk funktionieren, scheint es schon ein Problem der DVD zu sein, auch wenn sie nicht generell kaputt ist.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Da aber alle anderen DVD´s und Blurays in meinem Laufwerk funktionieren, scheint es schon ein Problem der DVD zu sein, auch wenn sie nicht generell kaputt ist.


Wenn es an der DVD liegt, kannst du den Support anschreiben. Auf Seite 6 der Ausgabe findest du nähere Infos hierzu (im Kasten "Die DVD im Überblick") bzw. computec@dpv.de .


----------



## Maqama (29. Juni 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wenn es an der DVD liegt, kannst du den Support anschreiben. Auf Seite 6 der Ausgabe findest du nähere Infos hierzu (im Kasten "Die DVD im Überblick") bzw. computec@dpv.de .


 
Habe gerade einen vierten Versuch probiert.
Nachdem mein System beiu den ersten 3 Versuchen Siedler zu installieren abgeschmiert ist, hat es nun unverständlicherweise funktioniert.
Keine Ahnung woran das lag .....


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Also mein Laufwerk liest beliebige andere DVDs anstandslos und auch die Brennfunktion funktioniert wie gewünscht.
Kurioserweise kann ich Maqamas Theorie bestätigen - wenn ich den PC neu starte und es mit der PCGH-DVD versuche besteht eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es (normal) läuft, so bei jedem 4.-5. Versuch. 

Weiß der Himmel was da wieder im Argen liegt... wird Zeit dass die optischen endlich aussterben und man bei Zeitschriften nen Gimmel-4-8GB-Stick bekommt... vielleicht reichts bis 2020.


----------



## XT1024 (30. Juni 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wird Zeit dass die optischen endlich  aussterben





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> man bei Zeitschriften nen Gimmel-4-8GB-Stick  bekommt...


 Wer würde denn 2 € mehr für USB Stock oder SD Karte zahlen wollen? Ökologisch aber auch nicht der Knaller.
Oder doch als download-Variante? Heft mit d/l code und optional bestellbarem Datenträger per Post für die 56k Nutzer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2014)

Die DL-Variante wäre mir mit 100MBit natürlich am liebsten, für Schmalbandnutzer natürlich blöd.

Evtl. würde aber BEIDES gehen, also die DVD und nen Code für die Videos als DL?


----------



## Schrotti (30. Juni 2014)

Keine Probleme mit den DVDs aus der Zeitung.

Ich nutze ein Samsung SH-B123L BlueRay Combo Laufwerk mit DVD Brenner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2014)

Neue DVD, neues Ärgernis.

Die DVD der 10/2014 ist in meinem Laufwerk gar nicht lesbar und in dem meiner Lebensgefährtin mit gefühlten 20KB/s und kurz vor dem Systemabsturz.

Was zur Hölle macht ihr mit den Dingern dass die solche Probleme machen? Es ist ja kein Beschädigungsproblem (die DVDs die kaum lesbar sind sind äußerlich in einwandfreiem Zustand).


----------

